

Google Glass to Explorers: "Thanks for Exploring with Us" (email) - tmwh91

Hi there,<p>It’s been an exciting ride. Since we first met, interest in wearables has exploded and today it’s one of the most exciting areas in technology. We asked you to be pioneers, and you took Glass further than we ever expected. We’ve learned a ton, we’ve &quot;graduated&quot; from Google[x] labs, and now we’re hard at work and you’ll see future versions of Glass when they’re ready.<p>Since we’re focusing all our efforts on the future, we’ll be closing the Explorer Program on January 19. We realize you might have questions about what this means for you. New feature development on the Explorer Edition will stop while we work on the next version of Glass, but you can still call or email us anytime with questions, thoughts or feedback.<p>In the meantime, we’ve created Glass Vol 001 to honor you, our Explorers. It’s a collection of photos and stories from the early days of Glass.<p>Download Vol 001<p>The Explorer Program was started to get Glass into the hands of early pioneers who would forge the way. You’ve taken Glass to the edges of the world, from the streets of New York to the tundras of Antarctica. You’ve captured miracles every day, from your wedding vows and your child’s first steps to new ways to save lives. You’ve humbled us by taking what we started and doing more than we ever could have dreamed. Let’s celebrate your bold and brave steps into an uncharted world.<p>Thank you for being part of the story. We’ll see you in the next chapter.<p>The Glass Team<p>Pic: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;Hm4du
======
bobf
They sent out a different email to Explorers that returned Glass (I did) --

Hi there,

It’s been an exciting ride. We learned A LOT and now we’re hard at work
building the future of Glass. You gave Glass a chance-even if it wasn’t right
for you right now, you were still part of the story. That means a lot to us,
so we wanted to share this collection of photos and stories from the early
days of Glass.

Download Vol 001

Shots from the Glass yearbook

You’ll start to see new versions of Glass when they’re ready, and they’re
built on what we heard from Explorers like you. We’ll be eager to hear what
you think.

Best wishes, The Glass Team

------
iamjoday
I have google glass... sad to see it sunsetting but look at the bright side...
this announcement makes the current version of google glass collectible and
limited edition... :)

cheers, Nash, [http://joday.com](http://joday.com)

